# Where's zeeprogrammer?



## 90LX_Notch (Feb 26, 2012)

Whatever happened to Carl (zeeprogrammer)? He was such an active and entertaining member.  I know he had gotten busy with work; but his last activity shows November 16, 2011. That means he doesn't even check in anymore. I hope all is well with him.


----------



## JorgensenSteam (Feb 26, 2012)

Zee has been traveling for work, and has been working long hours on new product developement.

I think he is getting ready to restore a 65 VW beetle.


----------



## bearcar1 (Feb 26, 2012)

Yeah, he has one of *THE* all-time best, "happy dances" on record. Rof} Rof} Rof}



"Oooohhhh...do your ears*ahem* swing low!!"....................


BC1
Jim


----------



## dreeves (Feb 26, 2012)

last time I was in contact with was just before Cabin Fever. He said work was hell and was traveling alot. I will put a phone call in to him to make sure everthing is ok

Dave


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi everyone!

Firstly...my apologies for being off-forum for so long. I think about it often. Hard not to since I go into my little shop often and must endure my machines looking accusingly at me.

For those of you who care (I think there's one or two) here's what's been happening...

I haven't machined since early last year. Some of you know I ran into some medical issues. Short story...I have a stricture in a bile duct of my liver. Can be very painful when it gets blocked. Many trips to doctor. Had a stent put in with the hope that the stricture would open up. Had the stent taken out. Talked with some surgeons. No issues since but the expectation is it will come back and I'll have surgery to remove the tip of the liver where the stricture is. Not worried about that. Very happy with the information I got about the procedure if/when it happens. I feel something like a time bomb...especially when traveling.

Some of you also know my work rev'd up to the point I was working long hours and most weekends to make a show in January. Also made near monthly trips to our development team in Mexico. Made the show and got a bit of a bonus (not enough!). The show coincided with Cabin Fever so I missed that too.

Everyone was impressed with the product that they've moved up the dates for release and production. Looks like another year of long hours and weekends. But it's work and I do enjoy it (luckily).

Some of you also know I lost my brother later in the year. Bit of a hiccup and much time spent with the folks and his family.

Some of you also know I got into this hobby when my wife, T, got transferred to Belgium for a year. Well she's been back now for a while. Our routine is a good 1 1/2 to 2 hours a night conversing over dinner. Leaves little time. Even less since I'm the dishwasher.

I've tried to start a couple of other hobbies. One is a model of an airplane. Haven't worked on that for months.

The other is some woodworking. Did I hear a gasp? Did one of you gasp? Yeah...T has a bunch of pictures she wants framed as well as a couple of things made for the house. I figured it was far cheaper to buy the equipment and materials and do it myself. You know how it is...an opportunity to get some new toys - legitimately  But the tools, like my machines, sit unused.

I fool myself into thinking I have some choices. I could retire now or ignore T. But I want to continue the pursuit of this hobby in retirement...so I must work. And I want to live to retirement...so I must attend to T. 

One of you mentioned a 65 beetle. Yes that's a dream of mine but it will likely remain a dream. I have neither the tools nor skills (and no time!). But it's good to have dreams.

The last machining project I had started was a model of a spinning wheel. That's still at top of project stack. I just have no idea when I can work on it.

I will try to pop in more often than I have. This is the greatest forum I've ever come across and you can't find a better bunch of people.

Thanks again for everyone's thoughts...be they good or ill 

Don't leave the 'happy dance' to me.
Try on a tu-tu. Give it a whirl.
It would do everyone some good.
Keep it clean.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Feb 26, 2012)

Good of you to drop in Z
Tin


----------



## tel (Feb 26, 2012)

We see thee Zee - stop being a stranger!


----------



## steamer (Feb 26, 2012)

Good to hear from ya Zee!

Drop by more often and say hello even when life is tough......

Dave


----------



## mklotz (Feb 26, 2012)

Good to hear that you're still unbeaten, if a bit battered. Hang in there.

Just remember, nobody's last words have ever been, "Gee, I sure wish I could have worked a few more days."


----------



## b.lindsey (Feb 26, 2012)

Nice to see you Zee, you have surely been missed !!!
Bill


----------



## Maryak (Feb 26, 2012)

Well, 

Zee work she is a too much, 

Zee bonus she is a too small,

Zee wife she is Belgian,

Zee hobbies is stop ped

Zis not good at all.

Passport photo







Nice to know you are still here Zee ;D

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Deanofid (Feb 26, 2012)

Hey, there he is!
Good to tell the rest of the crew "what's up", Carl. People start thinking the worst, like you burnt out,
or you've gone to the (gasp!) _*brown side*_. Oh.... Well, at least that part was T's doing.
You're going to be even busier in the spring when she has you grubbin' around in that garden, again!

I keep bugging you about this; Retire while you're still young and pretty, bud! 

Dean


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Feb 26, 2012)

Zee---I miss your posts and special brand of humour. I hope your medical issues resolve themselves and will be happy to see more of you here on the board.-----Brian


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Feb 27, 2012)

Carl-

I understand about life getting in the way.

-Bob


----------



## Sshire (Feb 27, 2012)

Zee
Good to hear from you. Hope all gets better. Maybe a lunch soon with Dave and Cheepo45.
Best
Stan


----------



## Stan (Feb 27, 2012)

Look after the liver. Nothing else matters when the health fails. If it means slowing down the life, so be it. Slow is way better than stopped!


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks again everyone. Very much appreciated.
Yeah it was an interesting year...but I'm doing well. More than well.

The old liver is good. Problem is a bile duct.
Docs know how I (mis)treat my liver and have not cautioned me.

My little jelly jar (filled with vodka and ice) has no fear of loneliness. ;D


----------



## arnoldb (Feb 27, 2012)

;D It's good to hear you're kicking high Carl - watch that tutu - just in case there's a bit of Scottish influence 

Been missing the references to that Jelly Jar :big:

Kind regards, Arnold


----------



## fcheslop (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi Zee, look after you're self
Arnold whats wrong with a little Scottish influence
Best wishes FRAZER the one with a little Scottish influence or is that under the influence of Scotch :big:


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Feb 28, 2012)

Funny you mention 'Scottish' Arnold.

T and I will be visiting Scotland and Wales later this year.
Some of my family is from that area...maybe there is indeed an influence.

The rest of the family is from Germany. And I probably shouldn't mention it...but I've been seen dancing in Lederhosen. Hardly compares to the tu-tu I know.

Did I mention I was a runner-up in the Miss Snowflake contest in high school? It was the belly-dancer outfit that got me there. That and my ankles. Legs were covered but my shaved ankles turned some heads. And the girls were jealous of my wig. (Ankles were shaved for football so taping them wouldn't be a problem.) Get your heads on right.

Now I worry. There's more stories and I'm beginning to see a pattern.


----------



## ksouers (Feb 28, 2012)

zeeprogrammer  said:
			
		

> Now I worry. There's more stories and I'm beginning to see a pattern.



Not to worry, zee. You're secret is safe with us!

Good to see you're still around and the job hasn't taken away your sense of humor!


----------



## mklotz (Feb 29, 2012)

Lederhosen - belly dancer - shaved ankles.

I'm going to have to stare into the sun for a while to erase that montage from my mind.


----------



## Foozer (Mar 2, 2012)

Good to hear your still with us

Was beginning to think that perhaps you had taken up the Bagpipe.


Robert


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Mar 2, 2012)

Robert! Glad to hear from you.
Do you have a thread going? Where?


----------



## Foozer (Mar 2, 2012)

zeeprogrammer  said:
			
		

> Robert! Glad to hear from you.
> Do you have a thread going? Where?



Idle lately, still a tad too cold out for my likes. Last one was a Laminar Flow. Thing still tickles me as "how the heck does it work." Am perty sure I beat my old lathe to death with all the interrupted cutting so am looking at the 7 X 16 from micromark. Gave up smoking round 5 months ago figuring that savings would cover the lathe. The Bride on the other hand, well, I just have to be a bit sneakier where I stash the coin.

Good to hear ya. Beginning to think you'd gone native, loincloth and all.

Robert


----------



## lee9966 (Mar 3, 2012)

Zee! Great to hear from you. I was away for awhile and when I got back here there was no Zee. Glad to hear you weren't gone because of some dire calamity.

Lee


----------

